# Graffiti/Urban Artwork Thread



## Hof8231 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anybody else interested in photographing this kind of stuff? I'm from Philly so I see it everywhere and I think it can be incredible artwork. 

1. 



2.


3.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/4004-grafitti.html


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 1, 2013)

OP, niice!

Yes, I love graff.


----------



## Dikkie (Jun 30, 2019)

Be polite, Kosmopolite !


----------

